# Need Help with Room Design.



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.. I am trying to build my first Dedicated Home Theater and this would be a complete DIY. I am attacing a pdf which is my plan for my proposed Home Theater. I would like to make this as sound proof as possible. I am planning to go double dry wall with green glue to both the walls and the celing. I also plan to fill up my joist with insulation and making my drywall framing isolated by using RSIC-V (soundproofingcompany) clips to the celing. There is one issue that I would like to tackle which is preventing me from moving forward and that is what I hope to get answered here.

the next couple of attacments are of my plumbing that runs specifically in one joist through out its length wall to wall. In the 2 picture you would see one more pipe (black) which has its joint right along with the other plumbing. There is also a stop valve for the refrigerator. All this plumbing is in one joist. I would like to keep that part accessible ( that is my problem ) is there anyway I can do double drywall and then install the a 2 feet drywall ( doubled ) running the entire length of the joist ... so if there are any future issues all I would have to do is just open just that portion of the celing ??? 

I am not sure if this makes any sense but I want to attain resonable soundproofing with access to the plumbing..any other ideas are more than welcome and would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Realistically, you have 2 options.

- You can build a box around the valve out of MDF and decouple that to provide the mass behind it. Not great but better than a hole.

- You can move the valve in the line down into another portion of the house that's not in the room.

Bryan


----------



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

Thankyou Bryan,

Let me put the question in a diffent way... Those black pipes are the gas lines there are 3 of them.. one running straight across the area I want to use and 2 running parallel and are at the very edge where I would start the wall.. the other 2 copper lines are the water lines running to my kitchen above. 

Is this an unfound fear of mine to leave an access to this lines ??/. Should I just get a plumber in to have him check out the health of this lines and then just cover them up like I am doing with the rest of the room ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, realistically, if you have more than a 1 story home, you already likely have water lines behind drywall in the ceiling. Also, you most certainly have pipes behind drywall walls.

The only thing I'd be concerned about is having access to the shutoff. If you're going to have a plumber come out, just have him move the shutoff to a different part of the basement that's outside the room. 

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Can you build the HT room in a different spot??? ...according to your sketch you just show the HT room and what it looks to be a gym area ...:huh:


----------



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

I have thought of different area but I also do not want to hog up all the open space in the basement. Here is the current setup. The basement is 31 x 31 and if I go with the proposed setup that would be my best bet since it would include all the support post without getting a structural engineer involved and moving them somewhere else if I decide to go with a different setup. any other ideas are most welcome..


----------



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

Also anyother arrangement and I would have to deal with windows and I am sure with building codes for a fishished basement I cannot remove any windows. I want full control of light into the basement and now when I think about it Bryan is right I have a 2 floor house and there are tons of pipes tucked away under the drywalls and floors.. so I am sure that would not be an issue..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can always make a 'plug' for a window that slides in place for full light and sound control yet be easily removable with a couple of wing nuts or half-turn latches. This keeps the safety aspect in place.

Bryan


----------



## psuchit (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok here is how it would look if I enclose my current theater seating area (hT4.pdf) .. now if you look at it ..the stair are not facing the open area but the wall.. so as soon as I get into the basement I have a narrow unused space (dead space ) on both the sides and then a 13 x 31 ft open area in the back.. and I dont see any other benefit from moving to this new location... my basement would all of a sudden be dark and uninviting and cramped as soon as I walk in and see walls on all the sides no more than 4 ft from me. If I go along with the proposed HT3LONG.pdf the theater is well in corner ( currently not even being used ) and I sill have a good 16 x 31 ft open area with a future full bath opportunity between the heater/boiler room and the stairs ...


----------

